# Does anyone have experience with an Aquaripure Nitrate Filter?



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been reading about the Aquaripure Nitrate Filter-Large for the past several months and have all but placed an order for one. I'm curious if anyone here has used one and if so, what are your thoughts on this filter? I'm looking to enhance my tank environment and this filter appeals to me because it claims to double as a protein skimmer. I'm not currently having any major acute water-quality issues. I have a 55 gallon SW FOWLER tank and currently use an AquaTop CF-500 UV canister filter and I've been happy with its performance...just ready to make another investment. I have not added corals or inverts to my tank yet as my tank is just under a year old and I thought I'd have better luck after it's more established...I am getting the itch though. One thing holding me up is the lighting needs...just when I think I've decided on the best lighting system, I read an article that gives me doubts. MH? LED? both? Actinic? all three? But I guess that's another thread. :fish9:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They work. But my question is, why do you want to run one? Your Nitrates running high?
Also, you can add corals to your tank at 9 months with no issues, its the Anemones that you want a mature tank for.
Lighting, in order of best to last:
LED
Metal Halide
T-5

Actinics are for coloration, its not necessary to run them. Corals will tend to use some of that light, but not alor of it.

If your looking to get a unit with a skimmer, best to just get a skimmer, as you want a very good one, one that twice your water volume, not a combo unit that sucks.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> They work. But my question is, why do you want to run one? Your Nitrates running high?
> Also, you can add corals to your tank at 9 months with no issues, its the Anemones that you want a mature tank for.
> Lighting, in order of best to last:
> LED
> ...


I just want it. My current filter is keeping nitrates at safe levels and it's worked well for my simple FOWLER tank. But if/when I start adding inverts and corals etc...I'd like to have something better. It's my understanding that the Aquaripure isn't a unit "with" a skimmer, but merely a unit that works so well that one doesn't need a skimmer. (supposedly...which is why I'm asking around about other's experiences) I'm not at all convinced that with an Aquaripure my tank would no longer require a skimmer...yet intrigued by Aquaripures claims...curious. I have read about gobs of filters- all their claim to fame...and I like the science behind the Aquaripure. Do I absolutely need it? No. But I want it. 

I'm leaning towards LED too...for all the obvious reasons but geez, some reefers act like without MH, the saltwater world might come to an end?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

LED's are it, the are the best, but depending on the size of your tank, very expensive. Myself, I can't afford them right now, not even in DIY form, I would need 200 of them over a 8' tank, but if I could, I would be all over them.
Now as for that Nitrate Reactor. Waste of money. Do they work, yes. Does it take the place of a skimmer, absolutely no way. Only way your gettin rid of a skimmer is if you run a quite large ATF (Algae Turf Scrubber) Thats the only thing I know of that will strip absolutely all nutrients from the water column, but again, it all depends on the size of your tank to the size you would need to run. 
As for running a FOWLR with a filter, and that keeping the Nitrates down, no, those don't work that way. You probably have a great cleaning schedule, that being the only reason you have not run into Nitrate issues as of yet.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

If it works, then why would it be a waste of money? Okay so now I'm confused...lol. I would love to hear from someone who has used an Aquaripure and learn how the filter did or did not enhance the quality of their water.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If your Nitrates are not high, how is it going to enhance your water? Most LPS and Softie and Clams rely on Nitrates in the water to thrive. But...........Lets see if anyone else has anything to add, I'm just one opinion.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I've never used a nitrate reactor, though I'm sure they keep nitrate down, I'm not certain if they have any side effects. IMO, a refugium is a much, much better investment. In addition to growing algae which lowers trates, it also introduces copepods, isopods, decapods, rotifers and all kinds of helpful things that many corals/inverts/fishes like and/or need. 

Moreover, if you run them on the opposite lighting schedule you run your tank lights on, it can balance the ph, co2 and o2 levels. It's just a much more natural, safe way of doing it.

As for lighting, Reefing has it pretty much. LEDs are the very best bang for your buck. IMO, if you do halides, some source of actinic light can help as my corals have always responded a lot to actinics.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Also, it's super easy to DIY with refugiums. Ultimately cheaper. Even if you don't have a sump, just get a pico pump and make a DIY HOB unit


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I've contemplated a refugium off and on...I can speak to the benefits of plant life with regards to reducing nitrates as I have several mangroves in my tank that help with that. The addition of live foods would be nice but it's just so easy to buy them and pour them in the tank (lazy I know but dammit I'm tired). The lighting schedule with regards to balancing p.m./a.m. fluctuations...that had never occurred to me. Guess now I have something to read about later. :O)


----------

